# hi all im a newbie here and planning to move to HK in Feb



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

Any suggestions on where i can find a decent flat in HK? I know the prices are ridiculously high, any websites that i can check out for prices beforehand as i'm in Toronto right now.


----------



## Aitchy86 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Canadian,

Im a newbie too, i move to HK in a couple of weeks, i managed to find my appartment in Wanchai through geoexpat. com. Its private sellers so you dont have to pay any finders fee or anthing like that. If your stuck then just google appartment in hong kong, takes a while to sift through the crap but you find something eventually

Hope it helps

Aitch


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Great info Aitch, yeah thats a good site to go to and you will not have a problem finding a place, there are many to choose from. JW


----------



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks for the info!


----------



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

I stumbled upon this site Buy Property in Hong Kong | Hong Kong Homes for sale ? Gohome.com.hk pretty useful and has quite a bit of selections, but i guess it's hard to determine the quality of the flat unless i see it in person.


----------



## ljon246 (Oct 15, 2010)

Apartments in Hong Kong range in quality from real crap to amazing, but they all have one thing in common... They are tiny. Best is to get on the ground and visit rental agencies in the neighborhoods you are interested in.


----------



## canadiangwailo (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, they are tiny as hell eh. I can't imaging myself living in a 300 sq feet apartment....



ljon246 said:


> Apartments in Hong Kong range in quality from real crap to amazing, but they all have one thing in common... They are tiny. Best is to get on the ground and visit rental agencies in the neighborhoods you are interested in.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Well many cant so they hang at the bars until they cant think straight then they go back to their hole to relax. My bathroom is so small my elbows keep hitting everything when i turn left or right. JW


----------

